# My friends fish is lying on side!



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

My friends betta fish is lying on his side not eating, he's in a 3 gal. tank split in the middle who he shares with a other male. ANYWHO i need help i want to take him in but she says she wants him to die, because then the other one would have more space..... and i was like THATS CRUEL! and shes like but i liiike to flush them down. then after _that_ in my head i was like, YOU DONT DESERVE TO OWN A BETTA!!!!!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG thats horrible!!!!!!!!! poor little betta why dont you just take him from her/him be like your so horrible and cruel and just take him


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i waaaaaant to but like i said, she doesnt want me to treat him... >8(


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

tell her parents that she's treating her fish horribly and u should be aloud to take him (say this if she's a child)


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

yea, she is.... i guess i could talk to her mom on wensday


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

gosh thats horrible that someone would do that to a poor helpless fishie:shake:
Is there any chance that u could talk to her parent sooner that poor little fishie could die between now and wednesday


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i know!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

are u a child too because i am


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

"some people ... you just can't reach .. which is the way he wants it... well he gets it.... and i don't like it any more than you men." most apt quote i could think of.

dealing with family that has bad fish keeping practices and habbits is a pain. no good solution. may i suggest using clove oil and euthenizing both fish to save future imprper care. just dose the whole tank when they aren't looking and claim they were both floating belly up. then when your parents go to replace it tell them that owner was responcible for fishes death and will just kill the next one too so don't get another cuz you won't help keep it any more.

easiet way to get rid of any fish is flush it but that is horrible cruel.
best way to euthenize fish is clove oil and a kitchen knife seperate head and body. but it is not easy to bring your self to do.

ps family consists of those whome your born to and those you chose.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats just sick TBH,are you sure that you would like that kind of person as a friend??
If you have room at home I'd take the Betta and have a quiet word with her parents later.If you cant take it home still have a quiet word with them.

Tomsk


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

carpenter547,
why would you kill the fishies the whole point is to save the poor fishies not kill them jeez thats just...


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

carpenter - DUDE, after that post I really have absolutely no respect for you. That is just... sick. We have kids here, you know.


If ANYONE has to euth a fish, PLEASE, think of how YOU would feel if you had YOUR head cleaved off your body. Be humane, use clove oil. Be responsible owners.

I am now deeply disturbed. :S


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

not going to defend the proper way to euthenize fish.

the point is some one who lets one fish sit and rot to death will do the same to other fish. better a clean death than rotting to death.

ps fish are prey animals they are what's for dinner for everything so sorry if i offend you with the proper method of ko'ing a fish and while it is passed out using one clean motion to end the life. i suppose there is a better way i just don't know of it. sorry life sucks and part of owning or "animal husbandry" is knowing when thier life and or life quality is worse than the release of death.

a question was asked an answer was given. if you don't like the answers don't ask the questions.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

There is just some care you have to take on a forum where 9 and 10 year olds visit regularly! At least warn before you say things like that. There are other ways of humanely euthanizing an animal! While I understand the need at times to put down an animal, try to do explain in a way that is more sensitive!

As a note: I keep a variety of reptiles, birds, amphibians, etc.. I understand when there is a need to have an animal put down, when it is too far gone and in pain.. I've had to deal with mice born with severe birth defects. The most peaceful way to put a fish down I think is the clove oil method--WITHOUT the head removal..


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Carpenter, there are children here, and even adults that don't want to read your posts about chopping a fishes head off. Use some tact, please.

Also, it's a senseless death to kill a perfectly healthy fish, to prove a point to someone else. Humanely euthanizing the sick fish, I could understand. However, euthanizing a healthy one just to prove a point is sickening, to say the least.

To the OP, I would ask your friend to please give you the fish, and that you will take it home and put it in a fish tank of your own. Convince them by telling them that if they did that, then their other fish would have the whole aquarium to itself like they want. Maybe they will change their mind and decide to let you have the sick one, so you can treat it.

Best of luck, I'm sorry your friend is being so heartless.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

sorry i have made this point in private and now i make it in public. 

yes my post at times are less than tea party etiquette how ever my facts are actually facts and are labeled as such. i don't applogize for my tact or lack there of. the truth is the truth.

the moment i am told by a mod i am in the wrong i will apologize for my tact. the moment i am shown with proof to be wrong i admit and defer to the correct facts.

again if you are too squeemish to do something proper then you shouldn't have been in that position in the first place.

in this case several steps are wrong

my firend is taking such poor care of her betta *poor choice in firends if you are that sensitive to thier suffering*
that i had to take this to the internet *useless effort in the most part since no one cares enough on the net to go offline and fix it for you*
to get suggestions *don't complain if you ask be prepared for answers*
on how to force my friends hand *you really can't make any one and if it is this big of an issue for you then stop being friends*

clove oil and knife is as humane as it gets sorry but true you put them under and then sever all vital connections while it is under. 

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=355750 for those who think i am heartless this is the thread where in i learned how to euthenize a fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok just bring a couple of bags when you see her next. Wait until she's gone and get both fish. Then run... 

That's terrible...Oh he's sick...LET HIM DIE BECAUSE I LIKE


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

All this drama for decapitating an unconscious fish? seriously? I know nine year olds who like to burn ants with glass and pour salt on snails... How is the life of your pet betta fish less equal to the life of that ant or snail or the fish/chicken/pork on your plate during dinner? I mean, I absolutely love lobster. And those are boiled alive when they're cooked.

Yes we all love our betta's but a fish... is still a fish. Whether it be betta, or slamon, or those feeder goldfish used to feed turtles. Dont blow it out of proportion.

LOL. There are nine year olds here? I had absolutely no care for computers at that age. It was all about me and my dog


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To play devil's advocate.. Carpenter547 is not wrong. Yes a little tact is always nice and TBH I didn't see the point in posting euthanasia techniques on this particular thread BUT.. that method is humane. There are several methods that make us squirm that do the trick. However, because of the young population of this forum we usually shy away from discussing the more grotesque details unless it is through private message.

To the OP. I would talk to your friend's parents. What she is doing would be highly illegal if it weren't a fish. Tell them you would like to take the fish and care for it, that way the girl gets what she wants but the fish doesn't have to suffer.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I would just take the fish and run.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

i have just been told by a mod to really pay more attention to my tact. and as i am a man of my word and having explained my postition and stance to her / him i will apologize for my posting to adults and not keeping my tact inline with talking to children. again i said it and i stuck to it. 

sorry for the hijack but the statment was made in this thread. so i now return you to your regularly schedualed cartoons.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok just bring a couple of bags when you see her next. Wait until she's gone and get both fish. Then run... 

That's terrible...Oh he's sick...LET HIM DIE BECAUSE I LIKE TO SEE THEM SPIN WHEN THEY FLUSH!!....Sick tiwsted people.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

related to the cruelty not the post 

had a employees at walmart tell my kids to stick popsicle sticks in their fishes mouths when they die so they could be fish sticks in the freezer.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope that fishie gets better


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

well i am 10..... but i think its cruel and just sick! i would actally flush them down, or if there where special, id bury them


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Flushing a fish is not only the cruelest way to euthanize a fish- but it can also be harmful to the environment.........sometimes we have to make hard decisions for our pets......you have to look at quality of life and what is in the best interest of the animal- not us...its part of responsible pet ownership........sadly, sometimes we have to euthanize humanely so the animal does not suffer needlessly.....the faster the better for both you and the animal with proper disposal of the body-either in the trash, buried, burned, fed to another animal.
If you can't do it yourself (and not everyone can) it is important to find someone that can do it for you......doing what is easy for you may not be in the best interest for the animal and/or environment and that is selfish.........


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Euthing a fish with clove oil I could handle. Having multiple pets throughout my life, I know now when it is in their best interest, when it is best to just euth instead of watching them suffer and hoping they'll get better. Clove oil is OK. But I'll let the clove oil work on its own.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem with clove oil is it is not always effective on its own. That's why it is suggested that you put vodka in after the fish has stopped moving to ensure it is gone. Either that or you have to put a LOT of clove oil in. I prefer to always use two methods just to ensure that the fish is actually gone and not just anesthetized.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

UGGGGGGH! can we stay on the subject???? i dont wanna be rude but im bit shy to her mom....


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> Carpenter, there are children here, and even adults that don't want to read your posts about chopping a fishes head off. Use some tact, please.
> 
> Also, it's a senseless death to kill a perfectly healthy fish, to prove a point to someone else. Humanely euthanizing the sick fish, I could understand. However, euthanizing a healthy one just to prove a point is sickening, to say the least.
> 
> ...


 good, ill infulnce or whatever its spelled her and then she may gimmie the fish! i feel evil but to save a life out of it isnt mean.:twisted:


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

carpenter547 said:


> related to the cruelty not the post
> 
> had a employees at walmart tell my kids to stick popsicle sticks in their fishes mouths when they die so they could be fish sticks in the freezer.


:shock: one time at walmart in the parking lot my mom got bumped by a car. shes OK thou!


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

If you are too shy to talk to her mum maybe you could explain the situation to your mum and ask her to have a quiet word to her mum.

Tomsk


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are a bit shy about talking to her mum your could also write her a note explaining what your friend is doing and not caring for her fish and that you would like to take the fish and properly care for it.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

bettagirl299,
Im 11!! email her mom or write her a little not where you know she'll see it I hope it goes well.
ps~make some new friends that arent cruel to animals


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chill out people. Just because the OP's friend wants her fish to die doesnt make her an evil person. She's probably uneducated about them and she doesnt think their lives have much value. I mean, I have gone fishing before and if that makes me a cruel fish murderer then... ok I guess I am. Its not like she likes stabbing it with a fork lol. My little brother used to do that a few years ago when we had a betta in vase. >:| But if she's cutting open her fish, cats, and dogs, then ok she definitely has issues.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

yes, i need to teach her about the ways of the betta. :shock: lol.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Well good luck with getting the fish.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*I think it's time to put one zebra danio down...help!*

posted in another place


----------

